# Video of Lola



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

My friend did this video of Lola and her rat terrier/chi mix playing together several months ago.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is adorable! I don't have dogs that do that - they were having a blast. So limber and fast, it's amazing.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is so cute....mine do that for five minutes and then have to sleep...

thanks for sharing


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like they were having a blast!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

War of the spots.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

That is the terrier personality on full display! Lola was about 5 or 6 months old in that video and Minne - the rat/Chi -is somewhere around 3 or 4 years old. She is a rescue so hard to say her age. She tires out way before Lola does! Jacks are energizer bunny dogs they just go and go. Buster can't even begin to keep up with Lola.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

That's so funny how Minnie has the hyper ears. Kai does the same thing. I suspected it's a Rat Terrier trait (Kai is 1/4 RT) now I've seen it in another RT cross...COOL


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I love JRTs.. so cute. I love the spot on the top of her head LOL


----------

